# Where can I take passport pictures???



## Fabienne1

Does anyone know where I can take passport pictures in the Happy Valley area?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## JWilliamson

Not sure but ive ran into many photo shops that will and i have taken them and they are very inexpensive. JW


----------



## Fabienne1

Thanks!

Appreciate it.


----------



## JWilliamson

wished i could have been more detailed but walk around and look to see if you see a camera shop and ask/ Keep asking and walking and you are bound to run into one. JW


----------

